# 1st Autocross !



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Poje said:


> I just cameback from my 1st Autocross experience and i liked it !
> 
> Its quite demanding driving wise because it never stops, always changing direction at relatively low speed. (Did it in 2nd & 3rd all the way.)
> 
> ...


any videos I will be autocrossing after lordtown trip.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Nah, no videos, if i find i like it alot, i'll buy a GoPro.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

A you should have gotten someone else's video.
What app are you using?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Dynolicious on iPhone, i have it secured tightly with a mount.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I want to try autocrossing, a family member told me that its fun, but if you ever try road coursing, where instead of a couple short goes, you have a good 20-30mins of all out driving. And its a completely different feel that once you do it, will make autocrossing feel extremely boring.

Although he said he'd bring his insight to one if I ever did it to toy around, and I really want to take him up on it haha.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> I want to try autocrossing, a family member told me that its fun, but if you ever try road coursing, where instead of a couple short goes, you have a good 20-30mins of all out driving. And its a completely different feel that once you do it, will make autocrossing feel extremely boring.
> 
> Although he said he'd bring his insight to one if I ever did it to toy around, and I really want to take him up on it haha.


I have done 2 track day events but autocrossing is awesome because the winner doesn't always have the most hp just better handling.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I have done 2 track day events but autocrossing is awesome because the winner doesn't always have the most hp just better handling.


While that is true, I would have way more fun pushing my car to its limits for 30 mins straight 1 or 2 times and losing, than 3-4 quick 1-2 minute pulls and win.

More track time = more fun. If I wanted to actually win at one of these events I would buy a crap car for a shell and drop a ridonc engine in it and race for real.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> While that is true, I would have way more fun pushing my car to its limits for 30 mins straight 1 or 2 times and losing, than 3-4 quick 1-2 minute pulls and win.
> 
> More track time = more fun. If I wanted to actually win at one of these events I would buy a crap car for a shell and drop a ridonc engine in it and race for real.


true that is why i am always looking for a small rear wheel drive car always wanted 70's model, something eurapean.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> While that is true, I would have way more fun pushing my car to its limits for 30 mins straight 1 or 2 times and losing, than 3-4 quick 1-2 minute pulls and win.
> 
> More track time = more fun. If I wanted to actually win at one of these events I would buy a crap car for a shell and drop a ridonc engine in it and race for real.


Im gonna try Lapping soon, probably gonna like it more...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Poje said:


> Im gonna try Lapping soon, probably gonna like it more...


Too much can go wrong, but I'm pretty sure I'm being parinoid. I loved lapping ( I call it track days ) but I can't wait till I start to build mt track day car.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Too much can go wrong, but I'm pretty sure I'm being parinoid. I loved lapping ( I call it track days ) but I can't wait till I start to build mt track day car.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



Hehe, ya, thats why i wanted Autocross instead, but i want to try it with the Cruze.


----------

